# Foolish or Epic ... the motorcycle trip



## Melensdad

We have most of the packing done.

Planning to leave the house tomorrow morning.

Detailed maps are uploaded into my iPhone for navigation for the first 2 weeks of the trip.  We will figure some things out along the way.  

For the beginning of the trip we plan to alternate between tent camping and staying in local motels.  We shift to motels, AirBnB or B&Bs on the north side of Lake Superior and Lake Huron all the way down to Toronto.  A lot of paces are booked, including the campgrounds around Lake Superior but we got good spots.

We are taking short riding days, mostly averaging about 225 miles.  This allows us time to take side trips to see waterfalls or do tourist stuff along the route.

Not sure when we are coming home.  I figure its going to be between 3 and 4 weeks.


----------



## pixie

Have fun ! Drive safe.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If you can get in, neys provincial park near marathon is nice. Make sure you check out the sleeping giant in thunder bay. As well as the falls in kakabeka falls. There's also the Terry fox lookout near the spot where he ended his marathon of hope. Lots of nice scenery along the north shore. Bring extra gas. It takes about 8 hours to travel from thunder bay to sault ste Marie along the north shore with only stopping for gas and food. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> ..  Bring extra gas. It takes about 8 hours to travel from thunder bay to sault ste Marie along the north shore...


We are bringing 2 fuel bladders, 1 for each bike.  6 liters each.  Planning to make that last of the ride in 2 legs so we can do tourist stops.  Reserved a small room just outside Terrace Bay at a fish camp/motel (north shore).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let me know when you come through. We are back August 4rth. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Safe travels to you and the lovely Mrs. Bob.   The trip sounds so exciting, giving me the itch for a similar road trip.  I've always wanted to see thunder bay and sault ste Marie.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Let me know when you come through. We are back August 4rth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



As it sits we are going north from Duluth on/about July 29/30

Should be leaving the house in about 90 minutes!!!


----------



## Bamby

IMHO the only thing foolish would apply to would be weather and there ain't a damn thing anyone can do about that. But sitting alongside the road under a bridge waiting for a downpour to pass and still eating road rash is a pretty humble position you will remember.  

My outdoor epic outdoor experiences have been when caught out in the water in a boat a few times. Can be quite a experience.


----------



## Doc

Bamby said:


> IMHO the only thing foolish would apply to would be weather and there ain't a damn thing anyone can do about that. But sitting alongside the road under a bridge waiting for a downpour to pass and still eating road rash is a pretty humble position you will remember.
> *
> My outdoor epic outdoor experiences have been when caught out in the water in a boat a few times. Can be quite a experience.*



Been there done that.   It can be scary for sure.  While in the Navy I was in a hurricane while sailing in the bahamas, hurricane changed course and got us good.  I've even had experiences on the Ohio river.  High winds and driving rain, when you can't see past the nose of your boat and you know barges are out there.  You do your best to get to the side of river out of barge paths, but wind blows the boat around so much you are not sure which is the right direction to the river bank.   Oh yeah, been there done that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree about getting caught in a storm. Back in my younger days I was riding a nighthawk 450 in shorts(foolish I know)  when I got caught in a thunderstorm with large hail. Of course I had nothing to take cover under until I found a fallen over billboard sign in the ditch. I pulled over and took cover under the sign until it passed. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Made it to Holland Michigan.  Checked into our AirBnB.  Will be going to dinner in about an hour, found a local gastro-pub.

Honestly I thought the ride would be more scenic?  We used to vacation up in this area in the summers when I was a kid.  Fond memories, but apparently I remember it being more scenic.

Wind off Lake Michigan was brutal at times.  Hope its not like that the next couple days.

On the bright side we took mostly 2 lane roads the entire way.  ZERO interstate highways.  Some areas of 4 lane rural highway but mostly going into, through and out of some of the towns.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's how we routed our rv trip. As few interstates as possible. Comfortable towing speed is around 60 mph. On the interstates average speed is higher. So with everyone else trying to fly by, it makes the camper want  to suck around sideways. Not a relaxing trip. I'd rather stick to the 2 lane roads where I can hold the speed limit. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Made it to the Betsie River Campground.

Upgraded from the tent to a Tiny Cabin.  Someone cancelled their stay and the cabin was open so I decided to upgrade.  Wise choice.  Crosswind was brutal off the lake all afternoon.  It was calm in the morning, we stopped just before noon and ate at a cafe on the beach (roughing it).  Had another hour of good riding before the winds picked up and blew us around the roads for 2 or 3 hours.

Tonight is grocery store roasted chicken, some cheap wine, and Diet Vernors soda.

Tomorrow we head to the tip of the mitten and cross over the Mackinac Bridge ... really hoping the wind is calm when we cross the bridge.  I don't swim well enough to risk being blown off a bridge and that bridge does have a reputation with riders.  Oh, and the worst thing that the lovely Mrs_Bob can imagine is riding in really windy conditions.  So add a bridge to her nightmares!  On the bright side, its calm now.  Hoping its that way tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Doc

I enjoyed the Mighty Mack, course it was windy but I was in a SUV.  Beautiful up there.   are you staying in that area for a day or so?


----------



## pirate_girl

Make sure you take lots of pictures Bob.
Pretty area!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was over that bridge 2 years ago. If I recall the surface is like a grate and not a solid surface. Makes it feel like riding on ice with the bike trying to kick out from under you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

We made it across the mighty Mac, longest suspension bridge in the US. 

 The fear and panic leading up to the bridge was far worse than the travel across.  In fact the crossing was easy.  Speeds are restricted because of cross winds but we got lucky... the bridge was under construction and down to 1 lane and we had a semi-truck in front of us that was limited to 20mph.  Any other road that would be considered hell. On this bridge, swaying in the wind, sitting on top motorcycles, looking down 100 yards to the water, it was heaven to be ‘stuck’ traveling 20mph over the water!

Oh did I mention there was a 10% chance of rain?   What odds do you want to put on me finding that rain?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I see smiles on happy faces!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome pics. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Did touristy stuff today.  Took a boat under the Mackinac bridge then out to the island.  Horse carriage rides (2) a good bit of walking/hiking, some eating and totally avoiding buying touristy stuff other than a couple post cards.  

Loving our tiny hotel in St Ignace.  Older couple owns it, refurbished it, and now it’s fully booked for months into the future.  Many others are dilapidated, falling victim to chain motels, yet this niche motel has become a success.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good stuff. Nice area around mackinac. Glad you scheduled in rest days. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Got pics to work on my prior post so there are more pictures showing &#55357;&#56567;

Getting ready to start packing up to head toward Lake Superior.


----------



## Melensdad

Now about the center point of the U.P. of Michigan, roughly half way between Duluth, Minn and the Mackinac Bridge in Houghton, MI.  We were supposed to camp about 50 miles from here but we were tired (_I was probably crabby_) and hungry and decided to stop early and, after a half dozen attempts, found a crappy hotel that charged us $225 for a night.  All the campground and hotels are filled, so I guess we were lucky to get the room?  

Honestly this part of Michigan is not a wonderful place.  The majesty of nature is ever awesome but the people have destroyed it.  Its basically poor and mostly run down.  If you are not a hunter or fisherman or snowmobiler its really not worth the effort of coming here.  The riding is not as good as central Indiana, while we are mostly on 2 lane roads the speed limits are 55 to 65 and the roads are fairly straight.  So we are whizzing by anything that might be worth seeing and not seeing it.  We've passed by a few spots we'd have liked to see but we were going fast enough that pulling into a gravel drive while passing it at 55mph seemed pretty foolhardy just to see a fiberglass dinosaur or stairs to nowhere.   We are mostly disappointed so far.  We had a nice ride through the Pictured Rocks park, but that was just a small part of today's mostly boring ride.  

Campgrounds are crowded, people packed in like sardines.  Hotels are mostly run down dumps or over priced chains.

People are super friendly.  That is a bonus.  Nice to see and meet genuinely friendly people.  Maybe we should be grateful for that?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've never really traveled the upper peninsula other than the quick hour and a bit from sault to mackinac. I always wanted to circle lake superior. Too bad you'll be going through before we get there. There's a 2 day outdoor concert by the lake shore in Duluth we're going to at the end of our trip. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

I think Mr. Liberty lives in the UP somewhere.  Have not seen him around these parts in some time so no telling what ever became of him.  Always hard for the experience to live up to the hype, but at least you guys are safe and getting enough wind in your face to get crabby by the end of the day.  

$225 a day for an otherwise cheap motel is a kicker, but a once in a lifetime experience has to be worth something, right?  I take it the bikes are running good.  That is worth a lot, too. 

just keep the eyeballs peeled for the idiots behind the wheel.  They are everywhere.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mr. Liberty lives in St. Clair Shores.


----------



## Melensdad

We are now in Washburn, Wisconsin and we beat the rain, which looks like it will hit sometime soon?!?

Today's ride was 100% nicer than yesterday.  We departed Grand Marias, MI and entered the Porcupine Mtn Park and had a great ride on 2 lane roads through the park at a leisurely 45mph looking at trees and lakes and enjoying the curves and the hills.  Went through the whole park seeing maybe a half dozen cars?  Continued for miles after the park seeing maybe a half dozen more cars.  

Overall it was just a nice scenic ride.  Finally.  And no wind issues today either.  That was a bonus.

Edited in some past photos to my prior post.  I'll try to get more up later and edit them into this post.


----------



## Melensdad

Thunder and lightning overnight but not as bad as I expected given the warnings we got.  The motel owner let us park the bikes under the canopy by the entrance and I put a couple small tarps over the seats to keep those dry.  

Possible light sprinkles in the afternoon today but otherwise 69-70 degrees and overcast.

Planning to do 225 miles today, through Duluth and up to Grand Marias, Minn.


----------



## Melensdad

Well it was a mix today of good and bad.  Some really great roads early.  Then Duluth and a horrific bridge crossing in heavy traffic.  And Duluth, really?  Why?  Then another great road following ‘Scenic 61’ until it ended.  It parallels 61, which has heavy traffic.  Sadly the scenic route ended and we had to switch over to 61. Just traffic and people in a rush.  

But we are up in Grand Marias, MN now, in a tent, on a farm on a hilltop overlooking Lake Superior. With free WiFi.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. That two lane road from two harbors to grand marrais is usually busy. Especially on a Sunday. After grand marrais though it usually clears up a bit till you get to the border. 

On that note, it's about an hour and a half to the border from there with no gas I can think of. There is a decent gas station right off the highway a few miles from the border in grand Portage. Right after that you are going to start climbing mount Josephine. Near the top when it starts going down  there's a nice scenic lookout with a great view. At the bottom of the hill is the border. There's a nice store and gas station there called rydens border store. It's about a 45 minute drive from the border to thunder bay where I live. We actually live about 15 minutes west of the city in murillo. 

Roughly a 25 minute drive from the city heading west is kakabeka falls. It's a small town with a few great ice cream shops. Drive through town and there's a nice place to pull over at a provincial park where you can see the falls. 

In thunder bay, as you drive the expressway which avoids the major congestion, you will come to an intersection called harbour expressway. Turning right will take you right to the center of the city with most shopping. Turning left at harbour expressway takes you to kakabeka falls. The next set of lights on the expressway is Oliver road. Turning left there takes you to murillo where we live. That intersection is where I also had my accident. 

The next intersection is red river road. If you turn right there, it will take you right down to the water front where you can get a great view of the sleeping giant. 

Continuing on down the expressway (which is a 4 lane road) a few miles will take you east out of the city to head towards Nipigon. Just past the clover leaf on the highway is the Terry fox lookout which gives you another great view of the city and the sleeping giant. 

I was going to say that from there to Nipigon there isn't much but around dorion(a blip on the map) there's ouimet canyon. It's a twisty road up the hill where you can walk down a nice trail to see the canyon. It's not the grand canyon but impressive nonetheless. Its also the sight of north America's longest suspension walking bridge. Ouimet is roughly 40 minutes from the city. Nipigon is an hour. Good place to stop for gas on the highway. One thing to point out about Nipigon is that as you leave heading east, you will come down a hill to a new 4 lane cable bridge which is the only place to get from east to west in Canada. Take out that bridge and the country is cut in half. Fuel is scarce with roughly an hour and a half between communities along hwy 17. 


Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

We are now officially done with our Lake Superior Circle Tour and are in a little hotel in Sault St Marie, Ontario.  

My fears of running out of gas along the way were unfounded.  In fact I don't think we ever fell below 1/3rd of a tank before we refueled.  I never used the extra fuel bladders that I purchased for this trip.  They remain new/unused, but strapped to the motorcycle.  We always checked at each point where we bought fuel and asked about the next available fuel point; that turned out to be a smart move as some fuel points were OFF the main road.  Had we stayed on the main road we might have missed a few fuel points but asking for fueling points worked.

Pretty much missed most of Thunder Bay, but we did get to spend some time at the Terry Fox Memorial.  WOW.  As an American we know little to nothing of him.  It was worth he stop.  And it was hard to read all the things and not get a little weepy eyed.  

As for lodging we have not slept in a tent since Grand Marias, MINN.  It has been cold enough at night that we both appreciate the warmth of a motel.  Not sure what the low was in Grand Marias, but I'm sure it was in the 40's and even with a couple shirts on and a mummy bag rated to +20 it was a bit chilly.  Didn't help that it also rained during the night and the wind was blowing.  

Overall we've had great weather.  Daytime temps in the 60-70's every day.  Got rained on for less than 5 minutes one day, I think that was actually just outside Chalevoix, Michigan, but I'm not sure if I'm correct on that location.  We found an abandoned bank that had a covered drive-thru and parked under that until the rain stopped.  Maybe a 30 minute delay and we were back on the road.  Every other time it rained it has been during the night.  So no rain issues while riding.  

The bridge in Duluth, combined with the traffic, just sucked.  It was a bit of an unnerving ride over that bridge.  Probably shouldn't have been but we had an oversize load with us, a van that didn't see us and wanted our lane, and generally were a bit rattled after that experience.

People all over have been amazing.  One motel, about 8 miles east of Terrace Bay, had no food.  Some guy offered us his pick up truck to drive back to Terrace Bay if we wanted to go into town for dinner.  Other people all over were similarly friendly.  Of course we are staying in little places, 8 and 10 room motor court type motels built in the 40's, 50's and 60's and doing our best to interact with locals.  

There was a fatal crash on the TransCanadian highway 40 miles east of our hotel and we were getting ready to leave.  Hotel owner came out to us and told us to stay for a while because the road was closed.  Road was actually closed for about 12 hours from what we could tell.  We were among the first half dozen allowed through the accident site and it was horrific.  Got to Marathon, which is only 4 or 5 miles east of the accident site and we were the first to get into the town from the west so we got bombarded with questions.  Another 100 miles(?) down the road in Wawa we were recognized by other travelers who came through the accident and chatted with them for 30 minutes.  They had met one of the victims.

Today we met a couple hikers.  The husband was injured with a twisted ankle, both had big backpacks and were hiking the coast south.  With our bikes packed we couldn't help but we talked with them for quite a while.  They were about 15 miles from their destination at a roadside rest stop that was along the trail.  15 miles later we saw them at their car, one of the others who stopped in the rest stop while we were there drove them down to their car, despite the fact that they were actually going the opposite direction.  Again, just friendly people everywhere.

Dozens more stories I could tell but I'll just drop a bunch of photos, not necessarily in chronological sequence.













































































Lunch today:





Dinner tonight:





And we had an equipment failure.  Kickstand on the lovely Mrs_Bob's bike broke.


----------



## Doc

Looks like an awesome trip.  Thanks for sharing.   
Any saddle sores yet?


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Looks like an awesome trip.  Thanks for sharing.
> Any saddle sores yet?



Nope

We take breaks.  Ride reasonably short distances per day.  

So far so good.


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Nope
> 
> We take breaks.  Ride reasonably short distances per day.
> 
> So far so good.


....and I suspect those upgraded seats help also.     Way to go .  Awesome adventure.


----------



## Melensdad

Stopped at a small restaurant about 45 minutes east of Sault Ste Marie, Ontario on the TransCanadian Hwy.  We needed to get some coffee and breakfast.

Someone drove their lawn tractor to the restaurant and parked between to pick-up trucks.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd say so far it's been epic!
Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures and stories along the way.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome pics. My first time in days having wifi so just updating myself. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

We did the short trip of Lake Huron.  Not going around it.  We decided to go through it.  Day 1 was along the northern shoreline then south, over a historic swing bridge, to Little Current, a town on the north end of Manitoulin Island.  Day 2 we rode an hour to the south end of the island, loaded onto a ferry and a couple hours later we were unloading on a peninsula and riding to the southeastern end of Lake Huron.  We are now in a tiny B&B.  
 Tomorrow we will get to Lake Ontario.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey Bob. I figured you'd like to remember that trip across the bridge in Duluth. Duluth can be quite confusing with their roads and maze of off ramps etc. But I figured out why there was so much traffic heading to grand marrais. We encountered the same thing today. Bumper to bumper all the way. This weekend is a 3 day long street festival in grand marrais. They have all the side streets blocked for it. And not to mention that half of Duluth heads up to grand marrais area for the weekend in the summer. 

The second picture is the concert you guys missed. That's skilet playing. They were awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

I hate that photo, it's going to trigger nightmares  


BTW, we got on "Scenic 61" at the end of that damn bridge in Duluth and it was an awesome ride that (_almost_) made the bridge crossing worth the grief.  One of the locals in Superior told us about it when we stopped and gave us the heads up that everyone misses Scenic 61.  It's worth the slower speed limits to drive that way.


Last night's stay was a B&B on the south end of Lake Huron.  We gave up on tent camping because some of the nights were so cold.  I am now coughing and living on Vicks DayQuil tablets to quell my constant nasal drip and coughing.

Oh, and I'm supporting the local economy by buying Canadian Whisky too.  Got a bottle of Wayne Gretzky's #99 Red Cask Whisky.  Honestly not as much flavor as a good bourbon, but its pretty good.  He finish ages it in red wine casks from his winery.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did you guys stop at split rock lighthouse? It's  a worthwhile stop north of two harbors where the highway meets up again. We did it a few years ago. 

Meanwhile, I seem to be following in your footsteps this week. I'm meeting up with a scout group that's over here for 10 days from the UK. It's a rainy day so I couldn't get a good shot of the giant. But here's Terry fox. 
For those who aren't aware, he had cancer and lost his leg. He began a marathon to run across Canada to raise money for cancer research but had to stop a few miles from here as the cancer spread to his lungs. He ran 26 kms a day for over 140 days straight before stopping. He passed away the following year. To date his marathon has raised millions for cancer research around  the world. He's a Canadian national hero. 

The second picture is the sleeping giant. A landmark famous to thunder bay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Edit for the last post. 

He ran for 143 days straight. Since he ran, people around the world have raised over 700 million in his name to go towards cancer research. His goal was to raise one dollar for every Canadian. He didn't realize how much of an impact he would have. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Back on American soil.

Finished Lake Huron with a night at a rural B&B, then headed south toward (but avoided the city) Toronto & Lake Ontario.  Followed the coast of Ontario eastward through several beautiful resort/harbor towns, keeping on roads as close to the water as possible and totally avoiding the highway system.  This made travel slow, often 35-45mph.  Ended up in Brighton, ON for the night at another B&B.  Brighton is about the center point along the north coast line of the lake.

Next day was a fun day.  East out of Brighton and onto an island where the only way off was a ferry ride.  Then east again, all along the coastal roads to the start of the St Lawrence Seaway.  Weather forecast is looking ugly with thunderstorms moving into the area Tuesday/Wed/Thurs so we altered our plans a bit and did not continue northeast up the Seaway.  Instead we landed onto another ferry and crossed the seaway to an island.  Rode across that island to another ferry point, again loaded up onto a 3rd ferry and crossed into US waters.  Landed at Cape Vincent, NY which is very near the start of the St Lawrence Seaway on the northwestern tip of Lake Ontario.  Lovely late-lunch at a brew-pub after chatting with the border agents about the rowdy Canadian couple behind us on their HD   Actually they were very nice, he's actually a Honda guy who just got a HD for a trip.  They just started their trip into the US the same day and we were on 2 of the 3 ferry crossings with them.  

From Cape Vincent we did our best to follow the southern shore of Lake Ontario through the small towns.  Turned south and pulled into the Del Lago Indian Casino/Resort for the night.  We plan to stay for 2 nights.  I thought my lovely wife was going weep when they handed her a glass of champaign upon checking into a king room.  It has REAL American style A/C that actually is quiet AND gets the room cold.  It was like heaven.  This is where we will recharge our bodies a bit and, hopefully watch the storm pass?  A luxury resort is a huge change over from tiny motorcourts, B&Bs and campsites.  I think its a good change too!

We may try to make it to Niagara Falls tomorrow, but that is storm dependent.  Not going to take the lovely Mrs_Bob on the roadways during heavy thunderstorms.  These bikes are capable but that is just no fun for anyone.  Best to sit it out and ride when there are breaks in the weather.  We have had nearly perfect weather on this entire trip, no need to push ourselves during the last week when we are already road weary.  

Foxmoore Farm B&B a bit south of Lake Huron





Brighton Inn B&B on the north central shore of Lake Ontario





And the many ferry crossings . . .

















Del Lago


----------



## bczoom

I just missed you Bob.   I was in Western NY last weekend but returned yesterday.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> I just missed you Bob.   I was in Western NY last weekend but returned yesterday.



Well we are still here.  Went out for breakfast and to pick up some cough drops... I have been coughing since camping out in Grand Marias, MINN when we had a really cold night.  Beautiful weather when we left the resort.  Hit a RiteAid for supplies.  Went to a local eatery.  Walked outside right when the sky opened up and rode back in a downpour.  Just as we were turning back into the resort the rain stopped.  

Figures 

We have this room for tonight and we are only about 2+ hours from Niagara Falls.  If the weather forecast cooperates we will leave here tomorrow and scoot into a little hotel that we have booked that overlooks the falls.  If the weather does not cooperate we will stay here 1 more night and let the storm pass, then head along the coast roughly toward Erie, PA, more or less.  Just depends upon the weather.


----------



## bczoom

When you hit Derby NY, consider taking Lake Shore Shore Rd from Delamater Rd to at least Sturgeon Point Rd. Nice old mansions, view of lake... I used to live in that area.

If you go past Sturgeon Point road, there's Wendt Beach park which might be a nice place to park and stretch (and it's free). If you go to the park, get back on Lake Shore heading south then take Dennis and Bennett roads to get you back to Rt 5.


----------



## Melensdad

Raining agin today.  Rain is predicted on and off for the better part of the morning and into early afternoon.  It should clear up for the later part of the day.  

Hail and thunderstorms predicted for tomorrow.  Then its all supposed to be over.

We are both sick with head colds.  

We've decided to extend our stay at the del Lago Casino & Resort in NY for at least 1 more night.  We are watching the weather closely.  If the hail is predicted for late tomorrow then we will probably leave early Thursday and try to make at least one more leg of the trip.  If the hail is predicted for mid-day then we will very likely just stay here until Friday when all the weather forecasts are clear all the way back home for the next week.


If we were real bikers we'd ride between the drops.  Or wait for a window between the storm fronts and move to the next hotel.  But we are pampered old people and sort of wimpy too. 

The lovely Mrs_Bob is upstairs in bed.  I'm sitting in the coffee bar enjoying some Lavazza coffee.  Hard to find this brand but it is what I use at home so I'm feeling pretty good about this cup of coffee.

Odd thing is we are in a huge casino and neither of us gamble.  So how do I join the high rollers club?  Heck I don't even know how to play a slot machine, these machine don't have a coin slot.  I think they take debit/credit cards???


----------



## Melensdad

Back on the backroads again 

We left the casino, having only lost $0.95 in the slot machines.  Played a buck.  Could have left with $0.05 but donated that to the NY Humane Society.  Odd that the slot machines don't accept coins anymore.  Credit, Debit or bills but no coins.  Clearly I am not a gambler.  Nor is the lovely Mrs_Bob.

Currently on the shore of Lake Erie just outside of Dunkirk, NY.  

Tomorrow we should be outside of Cleveland, OH.  

Lovely hills and roads in western NY for riding.  All 2 lanes through small towns.  Stopped in a little cafe for a late breakfast.  Got off the bikes a few times to walk around in some of the towns.  Nothing much to really see, most are cute towns but clearly decaying and losing population.  A few are bucking that trend.


----------



## Melensdad

We are now in Defiance, Ohio.  Almost exactly 200 miles from home.  We are south and west of the western edge of Lake Erie.  Checked ourselves into a Hampton Inn and are enjoying the A/C after a hot ride today. 

We rode the Eastern coast of Lake Michigan, the full circle around Lake Superior, the Northern coast of Lake Huron, 80% of the northern coast of Lake Ontario, crossed the St Lawrence Seaway, then rode 80% of the southern coast of Lake Ontario.  Today we finished riding the southern coast of Lake Erie. 

We are now on the inland trip home.  200 miles of rural roads to go.  We will pass through Ft Wayne, but other than that city, everything else we will see will be a small town.  

Of course the last 200 miles is not predicted to go smoothly.  Thunderstorms, hail, tornadoes and strong winds are all predicted for Monday afternoon.  Almost our entire route is 2 lane roads, likely a 5+ hour ride.  We plan to leave early and hope to beat the rain & wind.  If not, we will find some hotel somewhere along the way and hunker down for another night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Defiance??? Lol
Get out and look around. 
The bridge is still out on Clinton, but it would be nice if you could get down to the fort on the library grounds and Pontiac Park.
Lots of history.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Defiance??? Lol
> Get out and look around.
> *The bridge is still out on Clinton*, but it would be nice if you could get down to the fort on the library grounds and Pontiac Park.
> Lots of history.



Yup, we had to detour around that.  Honestly I'm so damn tired I'm not even going to go out to eat dinner.  Snacking on crackers, Clif Bars and other stuff we carry.  I just want to go home.


----------



## Melensdad

Today's photos ... but for some reason I can't get some of yesterday's photos to show up!


----------



## pirate_girl

You're right next to BWW and Jersey's is just down the road.
For eats.
You'd have loved Kissner's pub downtown.

It's been a long journey for you two.
Have a safe trip back home.
If I'd have known you were going to hit Defi, I would have said meet me outside for a selfie with Mrs. B.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> You're right next to BWW and Jersey's is just down the road.
> For eats.
> You'd have loved Kissner's pub downtown.
> 
> It's been a long journey for you two.
> Have a safe trip back home.
> If I'd have known you were going to hit Defi, I would have said meet me outside for a selfie with Mrs. B.



We didn’t even know we were coming this way until we mapped it out last night!


----------



## Melensdad

By the way, my butt is sore.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't know which way you're going to use or have used to leave Defiance.
Too bad you can't get on 424 and take the scenic route, then stop off at Independence Dam state park and see the eagles nest.


Avoid Domersville Road - heavy traffic because of the bridge construction.


----------



## Melensdad

We left town on 18 heading westward.

We are home!

Wet and tired but we made it home early this afternoon.  

Rain, hail and tornado force winds were predicted for home starting at 3pm.  We are still waiting for those to start!  But we caught some rain about 35 miles from home and hid out under a bank drive through canopy until it let up.  Then it started again, hid in a car wash.  Then rode the final way home in the drizzle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Glad you made it home. I've had to take cover like that. Not fun but beats getting nailed by rain and hail. Fighting a side wind is no fun on a bike. Especially when it gusts. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Glad you made it home. I've had to take cover like that. Not fun but beats getting nailed by rain and hail. Fighting a side wind is no fun on a bike. Especially when it gusts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Refuge in a car wash, visit from a butterfly that rested on my license plate during a break.  
Figured we did just over 4000 miles. 
Slept in my own bed!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Glad to see you had a safe trip!

There's something ironic about hiding in a car wash to get out of the rain.


----------



## pirate_girl

At first I thought the covered bridge was Spencerville Ohio, then thought nahh, "Spencertucky" isn't classy enough to have one.


Just kidding. I've seen that bridge before, in DeKalb county, over the St. Joe.


----------

